# Music



## freestyle_monsta (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm a quite new guy on the site and before I do anything I'll like 2 know u guys better like what type of music do u guys listen 2?


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 27, 2009)

why the fuck is this in general consoles discussion


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

This should be removed to the BMTM section. Or get deleted, because I think theres already a thread like this.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 27, 2009)

It's moved now, ontopic guys.
At the moment I'm into Wolfmother and Alice In Chains.


----------



## freestyle_monsta (Dec 28, 2009)

Alice in chains whos that?Neva herd of it


----------



## Domination (Dec 28, 2009)

freestyle_monsta said:
			
		

> Alice in chains whos that?Neva herd of it



Alice In Chains is an awesome Grunge band.

One of the best Grunge bands, IMO.

Not really listening to anything new lately... 

Listening to some other Led Zeppelin songs I wouldn't listen to much and some John Lennon stuff lately.


----------

